# Wedding Guest Dresses



## jwicc (Feb 9, 2009)

So I have a few weddings to attend this summer, and I'm looking for a dress. I either want something very, very simple (silk halter, tea length, taupe)... or absolutely insane (Betsey Johnson on PCP, maybe?).

Has anyone seen anything formal and cute? (I'm a size 4/6 US (8/10 UK), with very long, lean legs and very small on top.)

Both weddings are outdoors, one in a Chicago park and one in the Berkshires. Oh, and the one in MA is an expensive undertaking (flight, car rental, hotel, etc), so keeping the 'costuming' under $150 is mandatory, and under $100 would be great.

(Feel free to link to fantasy gowns, though, as I do like to drool.)


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2009)

I know where I'd look in Oz, but I'm at a loss as to what brands might be available to you in the US...

hmm. I would go with something sexy and black, maybe you could wear it for both, and dress it up with different shoes and accessories?


----------



## jwicc (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know where I'd look in Oz, but I'm at a loss as to what brands might be available to you in the US...
hmm. I would go with something sexy and black, maybe you could wear it for both, and dress it up with different shoes and accessories?

Hmm... I don't wear black to weddings; I know things have changed, but it's the way I was raised. Also, I have red hair and very pale skin, so black isn't my best color. Maybe gunmetal, but not black.
Where would you look? I can always check online and get them to ship it.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2009)

ah. Red hair, pale skin... black wouldn't be my first choice either. Maybe...







This dress is by Foley and Corinna - Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, and More - FREE SHIPPING - shopbop.com






This one is dorothy perkins

depending on the tone of red your hair is, other colours I'd go for would be yellow, bronze, neutrals or earth tones..

I'll keep thinking!


----------



## jwicc (Feb 9, 2009)

I LOVE the Dorothy Perkins dress... it's lovely.

I was going to go for olive or celery green, or lavendar... but I'm pickier about shape and style than color.

I can't find a nice halter gown that is cut well... and is in my price range. ;(


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hear you... so friggen hard to find things that fit and aren't too overdone.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 9, 2009)

There's this nice simple Jcrew dress that's going for $165. Made of silk chiffon and comes in 9 other colors. Quite a few nice ones on the site but they all range from $200-$300  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






This one is cute too from Nordstrom and it's $98. They have more selections of dresses especially in your price range. HTH!










excuse the blah colors...lol, I'm plain 'ol jane and don't like wearing much color unless it's a neutral or purple shade. However there's more choices in color. These are just for showing the style of the dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2009)

Blue, those are pretty! I quite like the grey one!


----------



## jwicc (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree-- I love the grey one.

But, um, I already have it in navy. I wore it to a benefit awhile ago... I guess J. Crew just recycles their patterns?





One great thing about that dress (or at least its blue cousin) is that it has little clasps that keep your bra straps hidden. Nice touch.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like the color of the first dress Rosie posted for red hair and pale skin.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are a few ideas (not sure if they're really what you're looking for or not):










Ellen Tracy Women's Criss-cross Halter Dress from Overstock.com

$44.99






Patra Women's Stretch Taffeta Dance Dress from Overstock.com

$50






Ellen Tracy Women's Stretch Satin Falange Dress from Overstock.com

$42.99






Nanette Lepore Still Free Shift - shopbop.com

$93


----------



## jwicc (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for those ideas! I love the 'mushroom'-colored dress from Overstock... and the Nanette Lepore.

I never thought to check Overstock-- thanks!


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know if these are exactly what you're looking for but I liked them

























The first 3 are from Lipsy and the last is from Asos.


----------



## jwicc (Feb 10, 2009)

After having a mini-breakdown because River Island does not deliver to the states, I decided to check Lipsy's delivery policy first thing.

$53 USD! For anything!

Can't do it. The clothes look gorgeous, but that's, like 50% or 33% of my dress budget, depending. ;(


----------



## Ozee (Feb 10, 2009)

Have yo considered looking on ebay?

I know you have to go through alot to find quality, but sometimes you'll find a perfect bargain.


----------



## Tyari (Feb 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know if these are exactly what you're looking for but I liked them




http://i39.tinypic.com/sziyrn.jpg

http://i41.tinypic.com/10zmog1.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/2evdufr.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/34t6c8i.jpg

The first 3 are from Lipsy and the last is from Asos.

Those are great selections.


----------

